# Bell Super 2/3R with neck brace?



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

I am two weeks out from a bad crash in which I went OTB into the landing of a double and had a head first impact that I think almost broke my neck. Luckily the doc and subsequent x-rays say there are no fractures, but I'm still quite sore and limited in range of motion. So there is definitely some soft tissue damage.

I was wearing a Bell Super 2R with the chin bar and I am quite happy with the performance of the helmet, but I can't help thinking that a neck brace (such as the Atlas Air) would have made a big difference in the outcome.

Our local mountain has a huge variety of trails and is the exact kind of place where a removable chin bar comes in handy. Lots of climbing/XC type riding mixed with single direction flow/tech trails with huge features. I am thinking of getting a neck brace that I can stow on my pack along with my chin bar for the climbing/XC parts of my ride, then throw on for the DH/freeride stuff.

So has anyone tried a brace with the Super 2/3R? It seems like it should work. Does anyone wear a brace outside of bike park riding?

I do have a regular full face helmet that I wear at Whistler or if I'm shuttling. The neck brace would obviously work well in that application. The problem is, my normal ride has big jumps and I like to hit them, but it would be brutal to drag the FF helmet around for the whole ride.

Edit: I just realized this might be more appropriate in the Apparel forum. Mods, please move it if appropriate.


----------



## Lucyvet (Feb 18, 2011)

Bad OTB's are scary! I have a Leatt neck brace and use it with both my DH full face and Super 2R. I race enduro in the NE (rocky/rooty/steep technical trails) and the Leatt does work with the Super 2R to limit any neck motion beyond comfortable range, which is great for when you have to pedal/climb too much to tolerate a DH full face. The DH full face does limit motion more than the Super 2 but I still feel that the Leatt/Super 2 combination would save me in a big crash. Having broken my collarbone and nearly my neck in a crash earlier this year, I won't ride jumps/DH trails without the neck brace.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Lucyvet said:


> Bad OTB's are scary! I have a Leatt neck brace and use it with both my DH full face and Super 2R. I race enduro in the NE (rocky/rooty/steep technical trails) and the Leatt does work with the Super 2R to limit any neck motion beyond comfortable range, which is great for when you have to pedal/climb too much to tolerate a DH full face. The DH full face does limit motion more than the Super 2 but I still feel that the Leatt/Super 2 combination would save me in a big crash. Having broken my collarbone and nearly my neck in a crash earlier this year, I won't ride jumps/DH trails without the neck brace.


Thank you for replying! Yes, it was a scary crash and I'm still having all sorts of pain and discomfort. Not fun at all.

I was leaning towards just giving the brace a try with the super 2R, so hearing your confirmation that it works (at least somewhat) affirms that. I'm going to order the Atlas and I'll just get used to being "that guy" on our local trails.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like the super 2R did it's job. Is it time to retire it after the impact?


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

russinthecascades said:


> Sounds like the super 2R did it's job. Is it time to retire it after the impact?


Yes, definitely. I took advantage of the Bell crash replacement discount and I have a 3R now. I can't bring myself to junk the 2R though, it shows absolutely no sign of damage, even on close inspection of the foam beneath the impact area.

Waiting to get the Atlas neck brace I ordered (2017 Air). I'll report back with how it fits with the 3R once it arrives.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

jminus said:


> Waiting to get the Atlas neck brace I ordered (2017 Air). I'll report back with how it fits with the 3R once it arrives.


For anyone who stumbles upon this thread in the future and wonders about the Super 2R/3R with the Atlas brace, so far (after 2 rides) the helmet seems to work well with the brace. It definitely limits neck movement at the extremes. Not quite as much as my DH full face, but definitely enough to make a difference in a crash. I'm keeping it and plan on bringing it with me whenever I'm doing anything above "XC" level jumping.


----------

